# Our Latest Nubian Doe is Home 1/13 ... PICS



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 11, 2012)

This is Maryland CHF Aphrodite.  I put a deposit.  She is going to be bred and then I will be picking her up.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 11, 2012)

She is a beauty!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 11, 2012)

Very pretty girl!


----------



## neener92 (Dec 11, 2012)

Beautiful girl!


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 11, 2012)

She looks so much like our girl Foxy.  I can't believe they don't have some common ancestors, they favor that much.

Congrats!


----------



## FahrendorfFarms (Dec 11, 2012)

Shes Gorgeous.


----------



## lovinglife (Dec 12, 2012)

LOVE LOVE LOVE HER!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## lilhill (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 12, 2012)

She's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 12, 2012)

what a beauty


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 12, 2012)

*Wow gorgeous! *


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 12, 2012)

She will be coming bred to a spotted buck.  I hope that she give me at least one doe.  Then She and her offspring will be bred to Roll Farms' buckling that we are picking up in 9 days.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 6, 2013)

*Been thinking about your goat. How is she doing? Have any updated pictures? *


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 7, 2013)

That's a beautiful goat, more photo please.

And please do a kidding thread on her when she is bred.

Thanks,

DonnaBelle


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 7, 2013)

She is still at the breeders.  She was bred on 12/18.  Assuming she does not come back into heat this week, we will be picking her up this weekend and will definitely get some updated pictures.  I will also have pictures of the father who is a spotted buck.


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 7, 2013)

She is a nice looking goat


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 7, 2013)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> She is still at the breeders.  She was bred on 12/18.  Assuming she does not come back into heat this week, we will be picking her up this weekend and will definitely get some updated pictures.  I will also have pictures of the father who is a spotted buck.


*

 Yay! *


----------



## treeclimber233 (Jan 8, 2013)

I want one. I want one .  Do they have any more for sale?


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 8, 2013)

Looking at the picture of your new doe, makes me want to get into goats!!!!  She is stunning!!! Congrats!
My Hubby would kill me though!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 8, 2013)

She's beautiful! I love the spots


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 11, 2013)

Well, she did not come back into heat.  Yippee.  We are going Sunday to bring her home.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 13, 2013)

She is in the truck and we are on the way home.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 13, 2013)

*Yay! Hope you have a safe trip and make sure you get more pics for us that are drooling over her!   *


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jan 13, 2013)

I know you are excited to be bringing her home.   Happy times!!

Photos of her at home please.

DonnaBelle


----------



## meme (Jan 13, 2013)

Can't wait for pictures!!! She sure is beautiful!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 13, 2013)

She is home.  Absolutely wonderful girl.  She loves people.  It was very hard to get a picture because she insisted on being right with me.  The pictures are not the best, because I did not have her posing, but she is a pretty girl, if I do say so myself.

Head Shots:









Left and Right Sides:








She was bred on 12/18 to the guy below and did not come back into heat.  Will be doing a blood Pregnancy test in a couple of weeks.  






All doe kids will be retained as TRIP needs some beautiful ladies.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 13, 2013)

SO beautiful.  and that buck is to die for also.  What gorgeous babies they should make.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow are they good looking!


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 13, 2013)

She is a beauty and the buck is handsome too. You should get some gorgeous babies out of the pairing.


----------



## Tmaxson (Jan 14, 2013)

She is very pretty, even looks like she is smiling.  Can't wait to see babies in May.


----------



## neener92 (Jan 14, 2013)

She has a beautiful face! She kinda reminds me a my Naleigh!


----------



## Blarneyeggs (Jan 21, 2013)

These goats are GORGEOUS!!  I have moon spot envy.


----------



## SuperChemicalGirl (Jan 28, 2013)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> She is home.  Absolutely wonderful girl.  She loves people.  It was very hard to get a picture because she insisted on being right with me.  The pictures are not the best, because I did not have her posing, but she is a pretty girl, if I do say so myself.
> 
> Head Shots:
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1520_waphrodite_20130113_head2.jpg http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/1520_waphrodite_20130113_head.jpg
> ...


Absolutely stunning goats you have there!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 28, 2013)

You'll deliver a spare doeling to me for a fee, righttttt?


----------



## SarahFair (Jan 28, 2013)

Shes Fancy! 
Cant wait to see her kids!


----------

